# Rig Binder...



## SeaSalt

Hey Tommy,

Do you carry that Anyfish Anywhere Rig binder that KMW has?

Very interested...


----------



## Tommy

Do you mean this one??

http://www.anyfishanywhereusa.com/match-organiser.htm

I've got it.


----------



## SeaSalt

Tommy said:


> Do you mean this one??
> 
> http://www.anyfishanywhereusa.com/match-organiser.htm
> 
> I've got it.


YES! Price?


----------



## Big Worm

I been rocking the one from Bass pro for years and it is great. The blue one (big one)


----------



## Tommy

Retail price is 39.99 for the Match Organizer.

P&S special...

$30.00 

Tommy


----------



## SeaSalt

Tommy, how do I order? 

Big Worm, I have the green one from Cabelas but I like this one better.
Pretty big and could contain lots of rigs. My green one will be in the 
'Marketplace'...


----------



## Tommy

SS,

I don't have them up yet in the store. Just pm or email me and we'll take care of it!!

[email protected]
or
[email protected] 

Tommy


----------



## HellRhaY

tommy you have the afaw hat/cap?

please p.m. me when you have the estuary in. make me the first guy you PM and promise me!


----------



## Tommy

I don't have any hats yet.

I've got a list for the Estuary...


----------



## The Crew

*Match Organizer*

Tommy, got my organizer! That is a thing of beauty! Will easily hold all my pre-made rigs and a bunch more! Its got pockets everywhere! Thanks!


----------



## SeaSalt

i've just got mine too... very large and will hold lots of rigs. 

one thing that I noticed was that the rings that hold the rig bags are loose. BigEd, how are yours?


----------



## The Crew

SeaSalt said:


> i've just got mine too... very large and will hold lots of rigs.
> 
> one thing that I noticed was that the rings that hold the rig bags are loose. BigEd, how are yours?


Mine are fine. There was one bag that had one side not in the binder, but I unhooked it and put it in. Actually, last night I put my current rigs in. Talk about organized! Yeah!:fishing:

I noticed you're a software analyst. Starting in Jan, I am starting school to recareer (Software Engineer). lol. Any pointers would be appreciated.


----------



## SeaSalt

BigEdD said:


> I noticed you're a software analyst. Starting in Jan, I am starting school to recareer (Software Engineer). lol. Any pointers would be appreciated.


Welcome to the Geekdom! Pointers would be to always keep learning. Never stop learning about the new technologies and methodologies. Once you stop learning and keeping up, you will go the way of the dinosaurs.

I've seen too many senior/principal engineers becoming a burden on a company because they are no longer providing technical oversight. Pretty sad to see a guy who worked at a company for 20+ years get laid off because he was getting too expensive...

Depending on what you want to do, hot technologies out there are J2EE, AJAX, Web2.0, and etc. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## The Crew

Will do! I've put you on my BUDDY LIST! Hey Buddy!!! lol



SeaSalt said:


> Welcome to the Geekdom! Pointers would be to always keep learning. Never stop learning about the new technologies and methodologies. Once you stop learning and keeping up, you will go the way of the dinosaurs.
> 
> I've seen too many senior/principal engineers becoming a burden on a company because they are no longer providing technical oversight. Pretty sad to see a guy who worked at a company for 20+ years get laid off because he was getting too expensive...
> 
> Depending on what you want to do, hot technologies out there are J2EE, AJAX, Web2.0, and etc. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Tommy

Ed,

I'm glad you like the Organizer.

Sea Level,

I hope all is OK with yours too, if there is a problem just send it back and i'll swap it out.

Tommy


----------



## Centralpafish

Tommy, I asked you about a wallet a month or so ago and you were out at the time. Any change in status? Philly Jack


----------



## Tommy

Philly Jack said:


> Tommy, I asked you about a wallet a month or so ago and you were out at the time. Any change in status? Philly Jack


I have 2 of the match organizers. This may be it for a while so if you want one let me know.. 

35.00 each.

Tommy


----------



## AbuMike

Tommy said:


> I have 2 of the match organizers. This may be it for a while so if you want one let me know..
> 
> 35.00 each.
> 
> Tommy


I'll take one.


----------



## AbuMike

Got it this morning Tommy thanks. This thing is HUGE...


----------

